# Spring Turkey Hunting



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thats pretty neat! I cant youth hunt anymore becuz i just turned 16 last thursday.. but i hope to take another turkey this year with my bow!! but nice bird!!:wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yea Im with bowhunter,I cant youth hunt caus Im 17 turn 18 in a month, But You can bet when turkey season rolls around In oregon Ill be over there hiding in the bushes waitin for a darn bird to walk by me!

And by the way very nice bird,,,,,,,,I wonder why it had no spurs?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yea Im with bowhunter,I cant youth hunt caus Im 17 turn 18 in a month, But You can bet when turkey season rolls around In oregon Ill be over there hiding in the bushes waitin for a darn bird to walk by me!
> 
> And by the way very nice bird,,,,,,,,I wonder why it had no spurs?


I was kinda wonderin the same thing! No spurs?? whats up with that???


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bowtech72 said:


> I was wondering how you all are doing this season are youth season was this weekend i finally killed on after 4 long years of hunting.It weighed 23 lbs, 9.5 in beard, and no spurs shoot him at 36 yards with my 20 gauge 3 in shells,heres a pic.
> 
> BOWTECH72


Was it a fair chase hunt or was it in fences? It doesent matter but I was tryin to figure out why a turkey with a 9 1/2 inch beard would have no spurs?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Was it a fair chase hunt or was it in fences? It doesent matter but I was tryin to figure out why a turkey with a 9 1/2 inch beard would have no spurs?


Maybe it was genetically screwed!? Got in a fight and broke off? many possibilities!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Maybe it was genetically screwed!? Got in a fight and broke off? many possibilities!!


Yea thats true but Ive killed turkeys with 3 inch beards that had spurs,Not wallhangers but it had spurs:embara:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yea thats true but Ive killed turkeys with 3 inch beards that had spurs,Not wallhangers but it had spurs:embara:


Yea.. maybe genetics, maybe got in a fight... who knows.. he got a big azz turkey! Thats what counts!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. maybe genetics, maybe got in a fight... who knows.. he got a big azz turkey! Thats what counts!


O yea he got a shooter in my book, His first turkey is bigger than alot of people ever get to shoot.:cocktail:


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I shot my first turkey last fall with a bow. It had a 9 1/2 beard a weighted 19 Lbs. but it only had ONE spur. Talking to some people they say that the turkeys can losse there spurs from walking on diffrent terrian.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Good job I dont turkey hunt but realy wont to go.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

X Killer said:


> I shot my first turkey last fall with a bow. It had a 9 1/2 beard a weighted 19 Lbs. but it only had ONE spur. Talking to some people they say that the turkeys can losse there spurs from walking on diffrent terrian.


I was kinda thinkin the same!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Loose spurs on walking on diff. terain??? I dont see how that is possible but i could be wrong for 1ce


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Turkey season*



muzzyhunter17 said:


> Was it a fair chase hunt or was it in fences? It doesent matter but I was tryin to figure out why a turkey with a 9 1/2 inch beard would have no spurs?


 One of my Dad's friends biggest turkey he ever killed had 5 beards and no spurs. Fair chase muzzyhunter17


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bowtech72 said:


> One of my Dad's friends biggest turkey he ever killed had 5 beards and no spurs. Fair chase muzzyhunter17


Cool, I killede a double bearded bird once with the beards bein 8 inches.....big ol' tom


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

they werent rubbed off all that was there were bumps


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

congrats on the wild turkey it is going to be great for dinner


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*turkey*

nice turkey and congrats....youth season n ohio doesnt start till next weekend....ill let u know if i get 1


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*turkey*

my first turkey was last year it was 23 pounds with a 10 1/2 inch beard, and with 3/4 inch spears and it tasted good i shought it with a 20 gauge with 3 in shells put her down like a rock.i had a shot the day before but i waited then got him the next day with a better shot.It was a really happy day for a 11 year old shooting a turkey.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

carbon_kid said:


> my first turkey was last year it was 23 pounds with a 10 1/2 inch beard, and with 3/4 inch spears and it tasted good i shought it with a 20 gauge with 3 in shells *put her down like a rock*.i had a shot the day before but i waited then got him the next day with a better shot.It was a really happy day for a 11 year old shooting a turkey.



HEN SHOOTER!...My first turk was 10 and a half beard also but I shot it at 31 yaards with my XT!:teeth:


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice kill buddy

dt


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Great bird, congrats.


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey nice bird! Congrats!!!


----------

